# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  MeetingMogul  One Touch Conference Call Dialing Smart Calendar App

## paulschinider87

MeetingMogul parses your smartphone calendar and shows you all your conference calls and meetings in a convenient agenda view. Simply touching the call icon or acting on the reminder will dial you right into your conference call, without having to look up, remember, or dial any numbers.

----------

